# Problème de batterie



## Fadasse (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous

Voilà, je viens de ressortir mon bébé chéri et visiblement la batterie est naze. Elle ne charge plus, elle reste à 0%. Lorsque j'éteins la bête et que je la rallume, elle ne garde pas l'heure ni les paramètres wifi.

Je me demande si il n'y a pas non plus une pile bouton sur la carte mère ? Elle pourrait aussi être vide. Je ne pense pas que seule la batterie permette de garder ce genre de paramètres ? Si ? Non ?


----------



## Mac3160 (10 Octobre 2010)

bonjour

la question ne mentionne pas le type du bébé chéri.
il n'y a pas de pile de secours sur un ibook g4 


pas de pile


----------



## Fadasse (11 Octobre 2010)

Heu ah oui désolé :rateau:

Je parle du PB G4

Et pour couronner le tout, il se met sans raison en veille pour se rallumer aussitôt et ce à répétition, chaque état ne dure que 1 à 2 secondes


----------



## Mac3160 (11 Octobre 2010)

bonsoir

peut-être un point de départ pour un recherche de solution

SUPPORT


----------



## Fadasse (12 Octobre 2010)

Oui j'y ai déjà fait un tour mais rien n'y fait.

Je crois que je vais aller voir un revendeur en ville car je n'ai pas la possibilité de tester sur un autre PB.


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2010)

T'as essayé le reset du *gestionnaire d&#8217;alimentation ?
*


----------



## Fadasse (13 Octobre 2010)

Oui bien sûr mais en vain


----------



## Fadasse (27 Avril 2012)

En discutant avec un technicien Apple, le fait de la mise en veille et le réveil à répétition  viendrait de la batterie qui est naze. Heureusement pour moi j'en avais  acheté une avant son obsolescence au cas où je me décide un jour à le  vendre un jour. Mais je ne l'ai jamais mise en charge ... depuis 16 mois que je l'ai reçu ... Et bien je l'ai chargée cet après midi et ça a fonctionné. 100% de  charge. Je l'ai déchargé en utilisant le PB et là je suis en train de la  recharger.
Mais petite ombre au tableau, la mise en veille et réveil automatique se  fait toujours mais de façon beaucoup beaucoup plus espacée et les répétitions sont moins longues.


----------

